# Anonymous kompromittiert amerikanische Sicherheitsfirma



## Newsfeed (15 Februar 2011)

HBGary wollte dem FBI helfen, gegen Anonymous vorzugehen. Statt dessen wurden ihre Systeme gehackt und über 50.000 interne E-Mails veröffentlicht. Demnach arbeitete HBGary an einem Super-Rootkit und schlug vor, Druck auf Journalisten auszuüben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

